# New Maglite headlamp coming soon



## Blue72 (Aug 3, 2008)

I got an e-mail from Maglite stating a headlamp should be out by next year.

Take it for what it is worth since Mag is promising alot of things right now (led solitaire, rechargeable minimag,brighter minimag, etc....)

Thought I share


----------



## jezzyp (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow a maglite headlamp - It will be absolutely average


----------



## Marduke (Aug 7, 2008)

MagLite headlamp = jackstrap that fits MiniMag

I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## Blue72 (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody have word on this? its supposed to be released this summer


----------



## jar3ds (Jun 18, 2009)

hopefully it'll be like their flashlights... where we can take out the guts and add things that are actually awesome


----------



## Blue72 (Jun 18, 2009)

jar3ds said:


> hopefully it'll be like their flashlights... where we can take out the guts and add things that are actually awesome



Thats what I am hoping, with a decent aluminum body like the rest of their lineup


----------



## 2jzpower (Jun 18, 2009)

Maglite = Manufacturer of anodized aluminum flashlight tubes


----------



## andrew123 (Jun 18, 2009)

2jzpower said:


> Maglite = Manufacturer of anodized aluminum flashlight tubes


lol. Very true


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 18, 2009)

Another bash-a-mag thread eh?

*shakes head*


----------



## 2jzpower (Jun 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Another bash-a-mag thread eh?
> 
> *shakes head*




well i'll be very pleasantly surprised and i'd buy a couple if they come out with a great headlamp!


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Jun 19, 2009)

It's about time they did something innovative. I can only wait and hope. I'll be very happy if they release an all aluminum headlamp with decent heatsinking and a modern emitter.


----------



## sORe-EyEz (Jun 19, 2009)

hopefully 
1) the battery case is housed with the bulb module
2) uses 2AA
3) splashproof at least
4) focusable beam & at least dual output
5) all metal like all the regular Maglite :naughty:
6) affordably priced
7) able to candle mode

an all metal clad headlamp makes sense, especially heatsinking.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 19, 2009)

Watch them put out something that just blows everything else away. where they just waited over a decade to claim the title of ultimate flashlight maker. make us stop dead in our tracks and take a minute to think what just happened.


----------



## Illum (Jun 19, 2009)

SilentK said:


> Watch them put out something that just blows everything else away. where they just waited over a decade to claim the title of ultimate flashlight maker. make us stop dead in our tracks and take a minute to think what just happened.



like swapping rebel 060s for 0100s?
slap a smooth reflector and a polycarb window on the bezel and mount the LED on a delrin pedestal?

I'm with Marduke on this one


----------



## SilentK (Jun 19, 2009)

Illum said:


> like swapping rebel 060s for 0100s?
> slap a smooth reflector and a polycarb window on the bezel and mount the LED on a delrin pedestal?
> 
> I'm with Marduke on this one



i am just dreaming. i know nothing like that would happen. i bet it is going to similar to the energizer healamps. 3 AAA form factor. 6 leds.


----------



## Blue72 (Jun 20, 2009)

Just got word from mag that it is off the table.


----------



## SilentK (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh sahnap. Nothing on their site....


----------

